# 2010 G&L USA ASAT Tele Telecaster Like Fender Custom Shop PRS



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Is this over priced for what it is? I believe these are getting listed for 700-800 on Reverb.











It's probably been brought up also but what are your thoughts on the G&L guitars?

Would you agree that it is like a Custom Shop? Also wasn't aware that PRS made T-style guitars.


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

The ones I've tried have been nice, though I wouldn't call it close to custom shop. Somewhat beside the point, I've never been impressed with the import G&Ls. There are also custom shop G&Ls, which this doesn't appear to be, but I've never come across one in real life so I can't comment.

That said, for a USA model, even in Montreal they go for 1100-1300, so elsewhere I'd expect it to be cheaper.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno, if you like neck, the weight and the pickups and can live with the headstock, seems like a fair deal to me... you don't want to know what a new one costs in $CDN...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jimi D said:


> I dunno, if you like neck, the weight and the pickups and can live with the headstock, seems like a fair deal to me... you don't want to know what a new one costs in $CDN...


$2500usd so not a ton.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

markdoe said:


> The ones I've tried have been nice, though I wouldn't call it close to custom shop. Somewhat beside the point, I've never been impressed with the import G&Ls. There are also custom shop G&Ls, which this doesn't appear to be, but I've never come across one in real life so I can't comment.
> 
> That said, for a USA model, even in Montreal they go for 1100-1300, so elsewhere I'd expect it to be cheaper.


I am not 100% sure if this is a USA Model? After doing some digging though, it is. That truss rod access throws me off though. Has a overseas quality look to it.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Jimi D said:


> I dunno, if you like neck, the weight and the pickups and can live with the headstock, seems like a fair deal to me... you don't want to know what a new one costs in $CDN...


Agreed the headstock design is not my favourite. At the end of the day if it plays and sounds good I think I can accept it though.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Any thoughts on the bridge? Joe barden vintage bridge?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It's a US model. 'guitars by leo'.









this is the overseas 'tribute' model.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Are the saddles slotted? and adjusted to your preference?


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Paul Running said:


> Are the saddles slotted? and adjusted to your preference?


It's not mine, but appears to be an aftermarket upgrade. Never heard of the brand before but they sell for about 100 USD so they must be fairly good quality. 

I made an offer and it didn't get accepted so I am going to be sitting this one out.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Pat James said:


> I believe these are getting listed for 700-800 on Reverb.


That's usually the "Tributes" which are their off shore line. By all account still great guitars. $1400 seems a little high, but not completely out to lunch.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a circa-1995 ASAT Special -- kinda like a Tele on steroids with the MFD pickups. The smaller MFDs in the one shown here are a little less in your face. Some folks like them (me included), some don't -- if you're not familiar with them it would behoove you to try before you buy.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

G&L guitars are very good. But also tough to resell sometimes. No way you see US G&L guitars for 700-800, likely the import Tribute series. If I seen a US G&L for 700-800, I would be all over that, lol
🪨 🎸 🤘


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a real deal G&L USA. In that case, the neck finish is a dead giveaway...even on USA guitars that's an "upcharge"...which I personally hate the feel of. Super sticky. 
G&L's own salesmanship tries to set their guitars next to the FCS and in some ways it's fair. They produce similar scale and probably similar hand finishing to FCS. They also offer a lot of custom options for the buck. That being said, quality is in the eye of the beholder and I'd personally never choose a G&L over an FCS...in fact I wouldn't choose one over the MOD SHOP for my money.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I have G&L basses, Jazz and P.
I kept them and sold my fender equivalents because they're better. IMO.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

TimH said:


> That's a real deal G&L USA. In that case, the neck finish is a dead giveaway...even on USA guitars that's an "upcharge"...which I personally hate the feel of. Super sticky.
> G&L's own salesmanship tries to set their guitars next to the FCS and in some ways it's fair. They produce similar scale and probably similar hand finishing to FCS. They also offer a lot of custom options for the buck. That being said, quality is in the eye of the beholder and I'd personally never choose a G&L over an FCS...in fact I wouldn't choose one over the MOD SHOP for my money.


I priced out a build to order G&L in 2020, it was within $100 the same price as a Fender AVRI. I didn't end up going through with it even though I thought it was exceptional value. I'd like to own a G&L at some point, but I think I'll let someone else be the first buyer.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> I priced out a build to order G&L in 2020, it was within $100 the same price as a Fender AVRI. I didn't end up going through with it even though I thought it was exceptional value. I'd like to own a G&L at some point, but I think I'll let someone else be the first buyer.


Yeah. AVRI quality is a fair comparison IMO.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

TimH said:


> Yeah. AVRI quality is a fair comparison IMO.


What struck me was that the guitar I priced out was build to order. So I was allowed to spec it however I wanted.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> What struck me was that the guitar I priced out was build to order. So I was allowed to spec it however I wanted.


Yup, that’s the draw for sure!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

See: Heritage vs Gibson lol. Usa g&l’s were around a grand used for the longest time.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> See: Heritage vs Gibson lol. Usa g&l’s were around a grand used for the longest time.


I don't think Orville started Heritage though.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Pat James said:


> Is this over priced for what it is? I believe these are getting listed for 700-800 on Reverb.


No. US G&L ASAT’s are more like $1,400 to $1,800 on Reverb.

Terrific guitars. Fairly priced, IMO.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I would vote but I don’t see an option for “Not a fuckin’ clue?”


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Budda said:


> Usa g&l’s were around a grand used for the longest time.


Yes, and 15-20 years ago $500 when they were $2000+ new. Had the worst resale value. I owned a bunch of them, really liked that I could order whatever I wanted new. 

My opinion, a different guitar all together than a Fender custom shop, don't really think of them as a take on a Vintage Fender, more "modern" feeling and sounding.


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

evenon said:


> My opinion, a different guitar all together than a Fender custom shop, don't really think of them as a take on a Vintage Fender, more "modern" feeling and sounding.


Yeah, I find their CLF much more interesting. I'd love to try a Doheny V12 (I'm a sucker for complicated wiring), but sadly they are super rare in real life.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Fair price for a USA G&L 'these days"


----------

